# OPC/RPC? Differences?



## LadyFlynt (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been approached by the wife of a minister (baptist) as they are finding themselves leaning more and more towards Presbyterianism and hold to Reformed Theology. She was wondering what the differences are between the OPC and RPC.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 13, 2006)

RPC= Reformed Presbyterian Church??


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm guessing...but then I realized there are 3 kinds...LOL! I've asked her and am awaiting a reply. I've also directed her to register with the PB.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 13, 2006)

The RPCNA is a church with Covenanter heritage. They are a Psalm-singing church (exclusively); they believe the office of deacon is open to women; they used to be against participation in civil voting due to objections to the atheistic form of US Constitution; they used to be a "dry" church (and their ministers still may be required to commit themselves to abstinence); I believe they still fairly strictly hold to the original Westminster Confession (as interpreted and modifed by their "Testimony" documents.

Other "RPC" churches with different letters after (-GA, -US, other) are different denominations with a smaller footprint on the American scene. Another church with direct Covenanter heritage is the ARP, located mainly in the southern states.

The OPC is a church with a more "mainline" heritage. It was formed by faithful ministers, elders, and members forced out of the chief Presbyterian denomination in the northern states (the PCUSA) in 1936. It has been characterized over its short lifetime by a strong emphasis on rigorous ministerial examination, a representative (federal) General Assembly, a high view of office, and usually a dedication to presuppositional apologetics. It is *not* an exclusive Psalmody church.

A similar church but with southern states heritage (and its own variations) is the PCA.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> The RPCNA is a church with Covenanter heritage. They are a Psalm-singing church (exclusively); they believe the office of deacon is open to women; they used to be against participation in civil voting due to objections to the atheistic form of US Constitution; they used to be a "dry" church (and their ministers still may be required to commit themselves to abstinence); I believe they still fairly strictly hold to the original Westminster Confession (as interpreted and modifed by their "Testimony" documents.
> 
> Other "RPC" churches with different letters after (-GA, -US, other) are different denominations with a smaller footprint on the American scene. Another church with direct Covenanter heritage is the ARP, located mainly in the southern states.
> ...


Great synopsis!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2006)

Ditto to Bruce, except that the RPCNA does not require ministers to abstain from alcohol (that requirement was dropped a few years ago). The use of alcohol is discouraged in the Testimony, but churches are allowed to use wine in the Lord's Supper, and some do. 

The RPCNA holds to the 1646 WCF but (as noted) that standard is essentially modified by the Testimony. The OPC holds to the 1789 WCF with subsequent revisions.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 13, 2006)

Excellent, Bruce!  I think that's what I'm looking for in a response.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Ditto to Bruce, except that the RPCNA does not require ministers to abstain from alcohol (that requirement was dropped a few years ago). The use of alcohol is discouraged in the Testimony, but churches are allowed to use wine in the Lord's Supper, and some do.
> 
> The RPCNA holds to the 1646 WCF but (as noted) that standard is essentially modified by the Testimony. The OPC holds to the 1789 WCF with subsequent revisions.


Man! I thought for a moment Bruce was saying that ministers had to abstain from s-e-x!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> A similar church but with southern states heritage (and its own variations) is the PCA.



There seems to be more variation amongst the PCA than the OPC. Am I correct in saying this? Most OPC churches I have been to are consistantly more "conservative" than PCA ones I have been to.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 14, 2006)

I would say yes, Matthew, just from looking at some church websites... there would be for example a bit more variation in worship practice in the PCA than the OPC. 'Course the PCA are over 10x the size of the OPC...


----------

